# Anyone tryed Scorecloud?



## MrVoice (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I was lurking the net and found this program "Scorecloud" http://scorecloud.com/

I wonder if there is anyone using this and have something to say about it? good or bad.

/Nick


----------



## Christof (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, I would suggest to try it, its for free!


----------



## stillcd (Jun 30, 2014)

They make an iPhone app that looks pretty cool! If you're away from your gear and you get a good melody in your head, it looks like you can sing the melody into your phone and it converts the audio into a musical notated format. Could be useful for some....

Cody


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 30, 2014)

I like ScoreCloud, the app is cool and the desktop app is even cooler.

Take a look at this:


EDIT: I should note that I'm not using either Sibelius or Finale, never have actually.


----------



## muk (Jun 30, 2014)

Used it quickly to convert midi to score. Their algorithm for that fares better than sibelius, but is still quite a way from perfect. Correcting the mistakes and cleaning up the score was tedious for me. Also the layout is not on par with Sibelius/Finale.
It's a nice tool to quickly input notes with a midi controller or convert from midi. For fine tuning or for layout purposes I prefer Sibelius. That's just my first impression though.


----------

